# Bel-Air brochure?



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Any of you folks know where I might be able to get a brochure that would have been current in 2002 and includes the Swift Bel-Air 730?

Are there any sources of obtaining such things? I'd like to include one with the file of papers for my MH  

Thanks in advance

Neil


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Neil,

I have the sales brochure that was current when I bought a 2002 Bel Air 730. I would like to keep it as I have all the brochures for all the vans I have. I could make a colour photo copy of the complete book if this would help. It covers all the swift motorhomes of that year showing pictures of the 730 and 750.

Let me know if you want a copy. I also have some decals that Swift supplied many years ago for the 730. I posted on here a year ago to see if they would be any good to anyone. It took Swift almost 12 months to obtain them and they were made special to order as the original templates for the 730 have been lost. If you want them you are more than welcome too them. The set contains 95% of the vans decals.

Stewart

Edit: I could also can you the document if thats easier?


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

stewartwebr said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> I have the sales brochure that was current when I bought a 2002 Bel Air 730. I would like to keep it as I have all the brochures for all the vans I have. I could make a colour photo copy of the complete book if this would help. It covers all the swift motorhomes of that year showing pictures of the 730 and 750.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Stewart! I would be very interested in the scanned copy of the brochure and the decals may well be of use too at some time I guess, as we plan to keep the MH for the foreseeable future.

Much appreciated 

Feel free to PM me details if you would like.

Neil


----------



## 122609 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ref on your page I too would like if possible copy of brochure for Swift 730 and if you still have decals I would be very interseted in them as I them missing from the door for some reason !!! rgds paul heres hoping


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Neilmac
If you PM me your address I have a spare brochure I can send you, thanks
Andy


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you Andy, PM sent

Neil


----------

